# Goat drench



## Harvester (Apr 8, 2013)

I goat a few goats act alil sluggish and a buddy said i need to give some goat drench. I heard it like an energy drink for goat but energy drinks crashes. How does goat drench do goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first I would want to know why they are acting sluggish and in what way? Whats their temp? how are their eyelids? are they pink or pale/white in color?

Goat drench is like nutri drench and is a vitamin & mineral supplement. Its not really just to give them energy. I give it to goats who are sickly or need an extra boost. But I also treat the reason for them being sickly along with the nutri drench/goat drench.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For drenching...you can take a syringe (no needle), get the right amount, and put it in the back of the mouth. But I agree with Stacey. You need to get to the root of the problem. If they're acting sluggish...could be anything from a worm overload to being overheated. The nutridrench or power punch will only help give them a boost...it won't solve the problem.


----------



## Harvester (Apr 8, 2013)

I just worm them a couple days ago eye lids look good plus i rotated them to ather pasture. Idk what it could be my lil young nanny just fell down an got bak up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could be Polio or Listeriosis - symptoms are similar but treatment is WAY differnt. Check out this info and read it all, it will give you info and treatment http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## Harvester (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank yall


----------

